# Empadronamiento - How can you stay registered in city hall if you leave your house?



## Leon_BCN (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I have been searching weeks now to get a solution in my problem.
Hope to get some luck.

I live in Barcelona, have a NIE (EU citizen) and also registered in the city hall (padron). I will have to be abroad for a few months due to work needs, and decided to un-rent my house to save the money. I will still be working for my company here in Spain and come often for weekends but will stay at friends. 

What can I do for my Padron? Do I have to be unregistered form the city hall? Any impact on AEAT?

Once I m back I ll stay at a friend's house till I find a new house. She says she cannot register me because she rents a room, and it is mentioned about subletting is not allowed and that there is not an option of "accommodate" in the form for the city hall.

How can I manage this situation? 

How can I use an address for postal needs (health, city hall, car registration etc.) and for AEAT, without renting nor owning one but still working here? 

Can I stay registered in my current house? (I could fwd post with a correos service to another postal addrress I guess.)

Please some help...
I have to leave the house soon and also travel for the project and haven't managed to get any clarification yet.

Thanks a lot folks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leon_BCN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been searching weeks now to get a solution in my problem.
> Hope to get some luck.
> ...


What's AEAT?

My advice would be to stay on the padron and stay on the list of foreigners (which you should be on!)

Mail could be sent to a mailbox address at a private company or at your local post office.


----------



## Leon_BCN (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for your response snikpoh.

Well AEAT is the Tax office - Agencia Tributaria.
I guess I can manage the mail/post indeed. Stay registered in the city and what address to use is my concern.

What is the 'list of foreigners'?

And how can I stay on the Padron?

For instance if someone moves to his partner's or to a friend's house does he need then to be added in the contract in order to change his address in the City-Hall? 
Can't I just say "I stay/live there" and use the address?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leon_BCN said:


> Thank you for your response snikpoh.
> 
> Well AEAT is the Tax office - Agencia Tributaria. Thought so - also know as hacienda
> I guess I can manage the mail/post indeed. Stay registered in the city and what address to use is my concern. Good
> ...


As I said, do nothing until you are back and can then put things right.


----------

